# DIY on SAI delete?



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

Tried searching, didn't really take too much time searching every page of the archives but does anyone have a DIY on how to delete the secondary air injection? The hose on mine that connects to the pump itself keeps coming off and throwing a CEL and I figured I would just delete it, but I honestly have no clue how. So any help would be great, thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

You'll need to buy or build a plate, and get software from a chip manufacturer to eliminate the CEL.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

What he said. Integrated engineering makes a blockoff plate and any chip company can delete it when you get chipped for more money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_What he said. Integrated engineering makes a blockoff plate and any chip company can delete it when you get chipped for more money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am chipped, stage 1 plus from Uni, but I don't know if the file I have clears the CEL for the delete. Hopefully someone in here has this file and knows if it deletes it. And anyone know what to delete when you delete it? Just put the blockoff plate where the hose connects into the motor? I honestly don't know what to do, I'm a noob at deleting things


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Moe_Lester)*

I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of pulling the SAI pump out and all of the hoses and then plugging just the rear sai port with said plug from Intergrated Engineering and plugging the intake manifold port.


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (RemiRokosa)*

Also! You should be able to give Uni a ring and ask them if they can modify the flash for you to ignore the SAI side. Chances are they can do this for an extra 100$ or less.


----------



## 2hard2fixagain (Oct 3, 2009)

to take off the SAI system you just remove the SAI pump and hose that comes from the kombi valve on the back of the head. there are three screws on the back of the head that hold the kombi valve to the head. you just take those out and remove the ground wire thats on the valve (just relocate it to another screw) and install the blockoff plate and its three screws. I just did mine a few weeks ago.
you can do it for free if you dont have the money for the blockoff plate-just take the SAI off and the hose and put a breather filter on the kombi valve.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (2hard2fixagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2hard2fixagain* »_to take off the SAI system you just remove the SAI pump and hose that comes from the kombi valve on the back of the head. there are three screws on the back of the head that hold the kombi valve to the head. you just take those out and remove the ground wire thats on the valve (just relocate it to another screw) and install the blockoff plate and its three screws. I just did mine a few weeks ago.
you can do it for free if you dont have the money for the blockoff plate-just take the SAI off and the hose and put a breather filter on the kombi valve.

When you put a breather filter on did it throw a cel?
btw guys, thanks for all the feedback, I appreciate not having someone with smartass comments for once


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Moe_Lester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moe_Lester* »_*I appreciate not having someone with smartass comments for once







*

Why do you want to do this?! It's pointless and you'll have a CEL. OMGWTF








Seriously tho - C2 or UNI will be able to help you out... Otherwise you'll have a CEL. SAI's CEL can be triggered with both voltage from the pump or (lack of) air flowing by the O2. I don't think you can fool the O2 by other means.


----------



## 2hard2fixagain (Oct 3, 2009)

yes, you will throw a CEL. p1432
the only reason I did mine was because my pump was out anyway, a $60 blockoff plate is cheaper than a new pump


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (2hard2fixagain)*

you can put in a resistor to get rid of the "missing pump" code
but youll have an incorrect flow code. 
c2's race file should be coming soon for me once i get a hi-flo cat welded in.


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

what hi flow cat are you looking at? all i can find is the TT one


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (pushedpast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pushedpast* »_what hi flow cat are you looking at? all i can find is the TT one

just a universal one from performancepeddler.com. theyre like $70 or so. 
was just going to cut out the old one and weld in the new setup. 
from what ive read, the factory downpipe is 1.75" to 2.5".
couple that to the 2.5" catback.
figured just grab a 2.5 in / 2.5 out.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

I was just told by Chris @ C2 that they are unable to delete emmissions codes


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Unitronic can do it for the 1.8T guys, anyone know if they can for us?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GRN6IX)*

I emailed c2 a little bit back (maybe like 3 weeks ago) and said I wanted no evap, no sai, hi fli cat and he said they don't have software for the evap, but thier race file covered everything else I wanted.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (koko5869)*

...just think about all this from a tuner's perspective legally... Seriously. We shouldn't even be talking about this crap on a public forum.








I feel like if we keep conversations like this going all the time our luck will run out.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2hard2fixagain* »_yes, you will throw a CEL. p1432
the only reason I did mine was because my pump was out anyway, a $60 blockoff plate is cheaper than a new pump 


Why pay $60 for a block off plate...


----------



## 2hard2fixagain (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

because i was too lazy to make my own, and i didnt want to rake out $300 for a new pump that basicly does nothing to benefit the working of my vehicle?


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

lol


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

2hard2fixagain said:


> because i was too lazy to make my own, and i didnt want to rake out $300 for a new pump that basicly does nothing to benefit the working of my vehicle?


 You're right but I still don't understand why you would pay $60 for a nice one that get almost hidden... It didn't even cost me $60 to make a hand full of them.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

BakBer said:


> You're right but I still don't understand why you would pay $60 for a nice one that get almost hidden...


 Because the nice $60 ones include the coolant flange and everything to make it all nice:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

yay for SAI delete! I approve  

here's what i did like a few weeks before that CNC'd plate came off.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how to make it any more clear that I'm trying to basically give these things away...


----------



## zndy_zonto (Jun 1, 2009)

BakBer said:


> I'm not sure how to make it any more clear that I'm trying to basically give these things away...
> 
> 
> Your giving them away???


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

That one is a lil different and if you can see, the combi vavle is still on there.

BakBer, I wouldn't mind one though, how can I get ahold of one?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

PhReE said:


> That one is a lil different and if you can see, the combi vavle is still on there.
> 
> BakBer, I wouldn't mind one though, how can I get ahold of one?


the combi valve is completely removed and this plate is in it's place.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, I meant the stock bracket/heater flange thing. Not the combi valve.:thumb:


----------



## zyiro (May 21, 2009)

here is the original DIY with pictures...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3111538


----------



## joeeebmx123 (Feb 6, 2008)

don't forget resistors!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

zyiro said:


> here is the original DIY with pictures...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3111538


This is for a 1.8T, and it's not exactly the same. The general idea is the same though.


----------



## callmemaurice (Feb 28, 2008)

PM sent regarding block-off plates. :thumbup: 




BakBer said:


> I'm not sure how to make it any more clear that I'm trying to basically give these things away...


----------



## R36Dreams (Jun 14, 2006)

I still don't see why one would want to do this other than if your sai is going bad and it's cheaper to delete it. So, are there any pros to deleting this other than that?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

just to get all of the hoses, pump, etc out of the engine bay to free up space and clean things up


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

amen!!:laugh:


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

spitfire481 said:


> just to get all of the hoses, pump, etc out of the engine bay to free up space and clean things up


Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

2hard2fixagain said:


> to take off the SAI system you just remove the SAI pump and hose that comes from the kombi valve on the back of the head. there are three screws on the back of the head that hold the kombi valve to the head. you just take those out and remove the ground wire thats on the valve (just relocate it to another screw) and install the blockoff plate and its three screws. I just did mine a few weeks ago.
> you can do it for free if you dont have the money for the blockoff plate-just take the SAI off and the hose and put a breather filter on the kombi valve.


What about the electrical connector that attaches to the SAI pump on the side toward the center of the engine (2.0 AVH/AZG)?



OK

Finished a "Big 3 / 4" electrical upgrade today including a new alternator and a new battery, so I decided to install my home brewed short "ram air" style CAI. 

MAF in stock location, silicone adapter to 6" long piece of polished stainless steel pipe to a parts store "cone" air filter. 

Popped off the plastic hose that ran from the stock airbox to the SAI pump and fit an old skool breather filter on the elbow.

Figured that would do since all that was carried thru that hose was filtered air from the airbox. 

Fired her up and she ran like shiznit. 

Rough idle, sounded like it was missing, alternating flashing the "check engine" and the "brake" ligbt...

Oh, and did I mention it ran like shiznit?

Too late and tired for pics or to pull codes, but based on that info, does anyone have any ideas?

CMC

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

BakBer said:


> I'm not sure how to make it any more clear that I'm trying to basically give these things away...


Eight year old thread... But that's why we have the search function... To find answers to questions that have already been asked.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles_Colfax (Jul 23, 2016)

DannyLo said:


> yay for SAI delete! I approve
> 
> here's what i did like a few weeks before that CNC'd plate came off.


Bump

Interesting picture

Where did you fab that to go and what attached to it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a write up for the SAI delete. It is in the DIY section


----------

